# LFTF May the Fourth (be with you)



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Up and moving, trying desperately to leave the house without waking a child . I am excited for this morning, I roosted a gobbler on Public land near by last night. Fingers crossed there isn't anyone else trying to hunt him. Pressure around here is very high this year and this spot is definitely not a secret.

Good luck guys!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Good luck Sam!


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

Holly stateland. Hopefully beat them out of the trees this morning


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Good luck this morning, gonna be alittle closer to where some roost, hopefully call em my way before they decided to head to private.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

What a mess this morning, alarm goes off and the wife says she doesn’t want to go so I sit around then decide to go but I’m way late. It’s a little bit of a walk so I’m chugging along and it’s really light out, almost to the blind and I step into this little field I’m hunting and look left and there’s a turkey roosted in this tiny tree looking at me so I hit the dirt to late she pitches into the neighbors place. Get to the blind and it’s blown over grab it set it up and look there’s two more birds roosted 100 yards away. They pitch down in the neighbors field also, no birds gobbling this morning.......maybe I ran them all off !
Flight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Quiet here with one lone hen so far.


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

Lots of gobbles around 630. And 1 guy who came out at 6 am an set up 50 yards from. Love state land


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I heard hens coming so I giving them a shout back and a really good Tom steps out from the pines, thought I was in the game but the hens called him back!
Flight


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I was in the game. Three different gobblers going off at 645 or 7. Most vocal one semed to be going the wrong direction so I made a move. Had him fired up, got to see him a couple times strutting and gobbling. He seemed to be easing off, he may have found a hen, I moved one more time and now they are all quiet. 

This is how state land turkey hunting always seems to go, it seems like they'll answer but then walk away. 

Still sitting here, put the decoys up, it has been fun so far.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just had another bird gobble to my left close, so I give him a few yelps and he answered right back at me. Crazy haven’t been in birds now there everywhere, going to sit tight and hope he isn’t with hens .
Flight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Had 17 birds around me this morning but the only one in range was a hen. Back at it later, time to go to work for awhile.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Still waiting on this bird to my left, to close for me to leave and that’s the way I walk out. He definitely has a hen with him but he sounds Jakeish to me, there moving away from might be time to make a play on him.
Flight


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Go get em Flight


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> I was in the game. Three different gobblers going off at 645 or 7. Most vocal one semed to be going the wrong direction so I made a move. Had him fired up, got to see him a couple times strutting and gobbling. He seemed to be easing off, he may have found a hen, I moved one more time and now they are all quiet.
> 
> This is how state land turkey hunting always seems to go, it seems like they'll answer but then walk away.
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with state land , that's just plain old normal turkey hunting....
Sounds like a good fun spring morning !


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> Had 17 birds around me this morning but the only one in range was a hen. Back at it later, time to go to work for awhile.


How many Toms ya see?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> How many Toms ya see?


3 toms and 2 jakes


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I tried to make a move on the bird to my left but never caught up to him.
Flight


----------



## hernandez3 (Apr 26, 2020)

I was also on Holly state land 530am had one gobbling for 15 mins then went quite. Nothing for the rest of the morning. Good luck


shorthair guy said:


> Holly stateland. Hopefully beat them out of the trees this morning


Sent from my GM1915 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Got permission to hunt the neighbors. He’s not much for turkey hunting and let’s another guy hunt it, but he keeps tabs on the local bird population, and there’s been birds in his plot just about every day for the last week. Let’s hope they stick to their routine today. 











Sent from d_mobile


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Gladwin quiet today, couldn't find a gobble runnin and gunning.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Bumped 2 lone hens this afternoon. High hopes for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just drove 3 hours home from up north, was really hard to leave that bird I seen this morning, I know he works that edge of the pines. Two out of the three days I hunted that side of the farm I could hear him spitting and drumming in the morning. But I’m going to try my luck out to Branch County tomorrow afternoon and the next day. If I don’t get a bird I’m driving north to work that boss Tom for a few day’s, good luck to anyone out this afternoon!
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> Bumped 2 lone hens this afternoon. High hopes for tomorrow morning.


You have put in your time, I know there’s plenty of season left but your about due to pull that trigger, good luck in the A.M. !
Flight


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Two hens feeding at 35.... where’s your lover boy at??











Sent from d_mobile


----------

